# not an ice cream !



## roxy (Oct 14, 2008)

just a cute pic my mom sent me


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

lol
very funny


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Aww, I seen this on www.icanhascheezburger.com (the official site of lolcat pictures!)

So cute ^_^ I've seen other hedgehog "lolcat" pics on there too


----------

